# Thunder, the dog who was never meant to stay



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

im sorry i coudnt bring myself to type this before
My darling thunder, at the age of 14years, 6 months, went to meet rocky over the bridge, just before christmas
when she came here at 4 yrs old










her last day, just before she went for her final journey, full of mcdonalds, ice cream, chocolates and all the other things shes never been allowed to have
we took her for her favourite walk and when she couldnt even summon a bark at the ducks, that normally she'd be straining to get at, even before we got out of the car, and had to be carried out of and into the car, we knew we were doing the right thing

10years later, with three of my four boys









she went between one chomp of a milkbone and the next and it was so peaceful, she relaxed and the years just dropped off of her

so, the dog that was never meant to stay, my only foster failure, in 30 years of fostering, has taken her final journey, but, along the way, she touched and improved the lives of many, many people and taught many pups and rescues how to have manners and be a dog that people wanted to take home


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How very sad to lose such a special member of the family 

She was clearly very loved and lucky to have found you x


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

What a lovely, lovely dog. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Sat in the hairdressers holding back the tears; that’s possibly one of the sweetest goodbyes I’ve read. What a lovely last day, what a lovely way to cross, full of junk food and surrounded by love.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry. 
A lovely way to leave this world and say goodbye. She just went to sleep whilst having the best day, and she knew she was loved, and she loved you in return. Goodnight, Thunder. x


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this. You heart must be heavy. 
Sleep well Rocky.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Such sad news, so sorry.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

RIP Thunder, so sad


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

Haven't been around for a while. Crying like a baby .what a beautiful goodbye.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So so sorry for your loss. Sounds like a wonderful girl x


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> So so sorry for your loss. Sounds like a wonderful girl x


she was
from bait dog that wouldnt fight or breed, to pat dog, church comfort club to working with autistic and sen children and adults, playing dolly dress up and being fed from a baby bottle whilst wrapped in a shawl, to foster mum and aunty
she was definately one in a million and showed that whatever the background, one should never judge. The most devilish looking can be angels inside
and now she is one


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry  I lost my beloved beautiful Molly (my profile pic) just a week before Christmas and I’m heartbroken  She was only 9 years old, would have been 10 in April  I miss her so much


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Thunder was clearly a very very special soul. So sorry for your loss @mrs phas, hopefully you can take some comfort from the fact that after a bad start in life, she came to you and had a safe, happy,life, being loved, cared for and able to reach her full potential.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Jazzy said:


> So very sorry  I lost my beloved beautiful Molly (my profile pic) just a week before Christmas and I'm heartbroken  She was only 9 years old, would have been 10 in April  I miss her so much


I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Molly. They leave such a huge hole in our hearts and lives don't they. It is still very early days for you but I can assure you it does get better, might not feel like it now but it does. Take one day at a time, eventually you will be able to smile at your memories of her rather than cry. And remember, when Molly was here all she wanted was for you to be happy, she still wants you to be happy, that hasn't changed.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you Bugsy’s Grandma  I have her ashes at the side of my bed.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@mrs phas I'm so sorry, have only just seen this. I remember Thunder well from our dog pages days. She was so special.

RIP beautiful girl.


----------

